# Another one, Good at Math?



## secuono (Aug 7, 2018)

Two methods, I made one before, wrote it down, no idea which it was for, though...

Anywho.


----------



## secuono (Aug 8, 2018)

I clearly cannot follow my own math a second time...
1oz powder = 3.5Tbs
32oz water ÷ 3 = 10.6
10.6oz water + 1oz powder
1oz per 100# animal
0.1oz per 10# = 3mL
1oz = 29.57mL

5 day dose-
10.6oz water + 1oz powder
1.5mL per 5# animal


----------

